# Help, my hedgehog had a bump on his belly



## Immeg (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, I have a 4 month old male albino hedgehog who has been with me for 2 months now. There had not been a change in his behaviour, he is eating, drinking, sleeping, pooping and running as normally. Today I noticed a weird bump in his lower belly, right between his penis and his tail. It looks like it could be testicles, but I have never seen this bump before and I do check my hedgehog regularly. It feels soft and it does not seem to hurt him when I touch it. Can someone please tell me what this could be and what I should do? I have attached a few photos. Thank you a lot.

http://i.imgur.com/36w4fkC.jpg http://i.imgur.com/8Sw8vAx.jpg http://i.imgur.com/nDUGdUe.jpg


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep, those look like his testicles. I wouldn't worry. Pig's are about the same size.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with testicles - I'd keep an eye out if you've never noticed them before, but it could just be something like he was warmer than usual so they were more noticeable when you checked.


----------

